# Matagorda Bluewater Challenge(Formally Tuttles Offshore)



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

I am posting this early. In 2008 the Tuttles Krusty Pelican Offshore Tournament will be moved to Matagorda Texas. The date will be June 20-21,2008 at Russells Bait in Matagorda Harbor. The reason for the move is simply because we have grown out of our current location in Sargent and Matagorda has alot more room for parking , motels, resturants and boat slips for the anglers. The new Tournament will be called Matagorda Bluewater Challenge. The format will change a little in 2008 and we have some new sponsors to add to the prize money. I will have all the details soon and will have all tournament brochures ready for the Houston Boat Show in January. Below are the catagories and added money we have so far.

Kingfish Calcutta- Pays 1st,2nd and 3rd place in 2008
Kingfish Pot - Pays 1st and 2nd
Ling Pot- Pays 1st and 2nd
Dolphin Pot- Pays 1st and 2nd

Side Pots- Red Snapper- Pays 1st and 2nd
Non Catagory Fish- Pays 1st place only
Lady Angler Pot- Pays 1st place only

Added money so far- $500 added to Lady Angler- Don Davis Dealerships
$500 added to Non Catagory- Full Stringer Lodge
$500 added to red snapper- Texas Sportfishing and Yacht Sales


$5000 bounty for Heaviest Wahoo over 70 lbs
$5000 bounty for Heaviest Ling over 60 lbs


More info to come:


----------



## kingkatcher (Aug 31, 2004)

Sounds good Mark...you know we will be there!!


----------



## crh4926 (Aug 7, 2005)

sounds good mark we will be there still be able to leave out of any port?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Still can leave out of any port.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Savage Rods will be there helping sponser again. We had lots of fun and met some great people. Mark, count on us.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

We look forward to it Mark, but we will miss all the great folks at Tuttle's.


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Whatever the reason for the move, great decision!


----------



## texhost (Jun 29, 2006)

We hate to see you leave Sargent. The way I see it is that it is always better to be the biggest show in town. Your tournament in sargent was that for sure.

Please confirm that teams will still be allowed to leave out of sargent for the tournament.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

You can leave out of any port , including Sargent. We started in Sargent and we would like to stay but Tuttles is too small to stay there and run the tournament in a professional and safe manner. Matagorda is alot bigger and could handle the large amount of teams we are having compete now. Glad to see you are still fishing !


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Matagorda Bluewater Challenge (Update)*

$500 has been added to the Dolphin catagory thanks to United Surveys

$500 has been added to the Ling catagory by myself and my wife Kelly

That makes $500 additional money added to every pot , except kingfish that already has enough money in it.

More to come !


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*More good news !*

Just notified by Jerry Karnes of Texas Applications Specialist Inc and known as Team Sponge on the 2cool board, that is company is adding another $500 to the dolphin catagory. Thats $1000 in added money to that catagory.

Thanks Jerry !

Also, $1000 added to the team who catches the winning kingfish with a boat powered by a Suzuki Outboard. Donated by Busha Boat Works in Bay City and Suzuki Outboards


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

Sounds good

This is gonna be a great tournament!

Im gonna come down and take all Yalls money.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Kevin, I thought you would be out of hot air by now. Take our money? Who's boat will you be fishing on when you do that? Heh, heh.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tournament Brochures are ready*

The tournament brochures for the 2008 Matagorda Bluewater Challenge are ready and will be at several booths at the Houston Boat Show. We will be there on Saturday to distribute them. They will be at the Snapper Slapper Lures booth, Milleniumm Marine Custom Aluminum , Texas Sportfishing and Yacht Sales, Hiltons Realtime-Navigator , Full Stringer Lodge , Visit Matagorda County and the Texas King Mackeral (TKA) booths. We have added some more sponsors to the tournament as well as adding a 3rd place to the Kingfish Calcutta. The newly added sponsors are Kingfishgear.com, Skiperspridelures,Capt Johns Angler-Products, Ocean Waves Sunglasses, Lamco Feeders,Power Pro Line, Berkely Line, mcsaltwatertackle.com and more to come.

We also added to the bounty. We will offer a $15,000.00 bounty for the following fish. Heaviest Wahoo over 70 lbs , Heaviest Ling over 60 lbs and Heaviest Dolphin over 50 lbs. $5,000.00 each if the fish are caught. A 66 lb Wahoo was weighed in last year and almost took the money. Each fish catagory has $500 added to the prize money thanks to some fine sponsors.

See you at the show !

Mark


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Update*

Some updates for the Matagorda Bluewater Challenge. In case of bad weather or rough seas, the refish date will be the following weekend, June 27-28,2008. Also, to clear up some confusion, boats may leave from either of the following ports, Freeport, Sargent, Matagorda and Port O 'Connor and must weigh in by water.


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

whos your daddy said:


> You can leave out of any port , including Sargent. We started in Sargent and we would like to stay but Tuttles is too small to stay there and run the tournament in a professional and safe manner. Matagorda is alot bigger and could handle the large amount of teams we are having compete now. Glad to see you are still fishing !


how is the channel to get out of the jettys? I heard it was kinda silted in and only flats style boats could git thru.....


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Made it out last weekend with no problem in a 27 ft boat. Marked 4-5 ft on a low tide.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

I make it out all the time in my 33 Blackfin with inboards. Outboard boats should have no problem.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Anyone who needs a tournament brochure mailed to them, please p.m me with your mailing address and I will get one out to you.


----------



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

I'd like a tournament brochure please. Mail to Jack Funk, 6900 Treaty Oak Circle, Austin, Tx, 78749. Thanks


----------



## bigbucks (Jul 17, 2006)

*brochure needed*

I would like brochure sent to Jason Revel, 13418 Hilton Head Dr., Montgomery, Tx. 77356. Thanks.


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds (Mar 16, 2005)

I would certainly like to think we are all good folks here, but man, send him a private mail or something w/ your name and address...just asking to receive who knows what from who knows who in the mail.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Matagorda Bluewater Challenge*

Here you go Leemo


----------



## jsb91010 (Jan 7, 2008)

if anyone needs a crewmember let me know...sounds like a longshot but it's worth a try


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Update*

Sprint/Nextel in Bay City has added $500 additional cash to the red snapper pot. Also have added Hook and Tackle and Fishworks,Inc as sponsors. More to come !

If anyone need a tournament brochure mailed to them, please P.M me your mailing address.


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

Gonna be fun!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tournament*

Tournament is getting closer ! Russell will be serving up boiled crawfish and all the fixins on Friday night before the Captains meeting and Calcutta. There will also be a DJ on both nights. There will also be an added mystery prize for a Kingfish between the weight of 25-35 pounds. The weight will be drawn out of a bucket to determine what the weight will be, thanks to Jason and Jody at Millennium Marine in Seabrook,Texas Pray for good weather and calm seas ! Anyone needing tournament info , please P.M.


----------



## onthetake (May 27, 2007)

PM sent. Sounds like fun.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Got your P.M . I will be sending your brochure out on Monday morning along with all the others who sent me a P.M.

Thanks


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tournament*

Less than 2 weeks to go. Just checked the forecast on bouyweather long term forcast and it looks great. Goes up to next Monday with 1.7-2.2 on Monday afternoon. I hope it holds until the weekend. This time of year makes me nervous when the tournament gets closer. Picked up some great door prizes over the weekend from some great sponsors. Remember, send your entry in early and get $50 off of the entry fee before Monday, June 16.

Anyone needing a brochure please P.M.


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

Mark,

put me down for early entry, I will pay you when I show up for the calcutta.

Whos your Daddy, boy......


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

wanna fish this tournament with us.?

how you been.

call me, no I will call you.


----------



## Capt Chad (May 1, 2006)

Hey Mark

Give me a call if you can please sir I have a few questions about the tournament.

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Good news*

Ok snapper fisherman. Kevin A from Pig Logistics just called and stated he will sponsor a $500 bounty for the biggest red snapper that is in the 22 pound range. To make it simple to understand, whoever catches a red snapper closest to 23 pounds without going over, and over 22 pounds . Big thanks to Kevin and the Team CATCH 22.

Chad, I will call you tomorrow, havent forgot.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Sounds great, can't wait. Come on pancake seas!


----------



## c1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Team Steel Away will be there.


----------



## crh4926 (Aug 7, 2005)

we will be on that snapper hopefully


----------



## Capt.Cook (May 27, 2004)

KevinA said:


> wanna fish this tournament with us.?
> 
> how you been.
> 
> call me, no I will call you.


Kevin,thanks for thinking about me.I looked at my schedule after you called and I'm working that weekend.

Sure wish this wind would quit blowing.


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

*Tourney*

Hey guys,

If you have pm'ed me or Mark requesting a tourney flier with an entry form please give us your e-mail or home addy. Which ever way you want it sent.

Thanks a bunch and see you all in a few days!:cheers: 
Kelly


----------



## Reel Intimidator (May 28, 2008)

Mark, we planned on fishing, but broke a motor a few weeks ago 42 miles out and not sure if Everett will have it back together by next weekend. Still trying to push him. Should have some parts in the end of this week. Hopefully it will be running by then. If not we will see you at the harbor.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Lodging*

I was just informed that if anyone is looking for lodging for the tournament please contact Mossy Oak in this board. He has a house rented and cannot stay because he has a prior arrangement.

Also, David Cassady from Full Stringer Lodge called and had a cancellation at the last minute from a bay tournament going on and he has room for 10 at his place which is very nice. Contact 979-863-1143 for details.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Have you seen the forecast ?*

I just looked at the forecast for the tournament on Bouyweather. It is calling for 0.7 - 0.9 on Saturday and also on Sunday, hell all week long. Lets go !!!!!!!!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Forecast*

Well it must have just updated, still looks good though.


----------



## captlee (Feb 1, 2006)

Who's your daddy, have you got your tourney shirts yet, recv'ed your letter,

and no shirt yet also sent check last month $18. CaptLee


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

captlee said:


> Who's your daddy, have you got your tourney shirts yet, recv'ed your letter,
> 
> and no shirt yet also sent check last month $18. CaptLee


For those of you that ordered a shirt, we have not yet received them. I am picking them up tomorrow. It took a little longer than we expceted. If you are fishing the tourney and would like to pick them up there, I will give you back your shipping charge! Just let me know!

Thanks 
Kelly


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

Dolphingirl said:


> For those of you that ordered a shirt, we have not yet received them. I am picking them up tomorrow. It took a little longer than we expceted. If you are fishing the tourney and would like to pick them up there, I will give you back your shipping charge! Just let me know!
> 
> Thanks
> Kelly


Kelly, what time are ya' gonna be at Russells Friday?? thanks Lee


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

Leemo said:


> Kelly, what time are ya' gonna be at Russells Friday?? thanks Lee


Lee,
We will be there around 10:00am. Come by!

Kelly


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Clarification*

Just a reminder, the following ports are the only ports you can leave from during the tournament; Freeport-Sargent-Matagorda-Port O Connor, no exceptions.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

I will see you Friday, Mark (and Kelly)!


----------



## craig ellington (Aug 15, 2006)

Kelly 

I sent the entry the middle of last week you should have it by now. I don't know you guys yet but we'll be by on friday and introduce ourselves.

THis will be my son's first offshore tournament. We are very much looking forward to it. and it looks like the weather is going to cooperate.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

We got it Craig. Looking forward to meeting you also.


----------



## nofishinfool (Mar 21, 2006)

If I'm not mistaken we can just show up friday and register correct?


----------



## txfishhunt (Feb 16, 2008)

Were did the $500.00 that SPRINT in Bay City donated Go To? Thank You!


----------



## txfishhunt (Feb 16, 2008)

OOPPS! I Saw Mark The SPRINTS $500.00 went to the RED SNAPPER POT. OUTSTANDING THANK YOU!!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tournament*

Yes, you can show up on Friday and register there. The T-Shirts are in and those who ordered early and sent me their $ and shipping fee can pick thiers up at the tournament and we will refund your $ for shipping.


----------



## c1 (Jan 11, 2006)

I don't know about you guys, but I'm going to buy Turner Loose in the calcutta, so bring alot of money Dave. 
Carl


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

I'm bidding team yellowfin up. Oh yeah, and Who's Your Daddy.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

whos your daddy said:


> Just a reminder, the following ports are the only ports you can leave from during the tournament; Freeport-Sargent-Matagorda-Port O Connor, no exceptions.


*HUH?????* Made plans based on this.



whos your daddy said:


> Still can leave out of any port..


And this. I was looking forward to it but this makes it un doable.



whos your daddy said:


> *You can leave out of any port ,* including Sargent. We started in Sargent and we would like to stay but Tuttles is too small to stay there and run the tournament in a professional and safe manner. Matagorda is alot bigger and could handle the large amount of teams we are having compete now. Glad to see you are still fishing !..


Oh, well, better than finding out Friday night, I guess. May I ask what changed?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

That info as you can see was in the early stages of the tournament back in October 2007. Things change when planning such a event, such as Carl can attest. When the tournament brochures were printed to be distributed, they brochures stated that teams could leave from any of the following ports, Freeport,Sargent,Matagorda and Port Oconnor, Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Any port*

I am going to meet with my committe members in a few minutes and we will discuss leaving from any port. I will get back with you in a few and clarify. Any questions or concerns, please P.M me with the questions or concerns.


----------



## fishedz (Sep 5, 2004)

Mark,
You are all pm'sed. Box is full. Check Kellys regular email. The box of curios is headed you way.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Ports*

After discussing the posibility of leaving from any port we have decided to stay with only leaving from the previously mentioned ports; Freeport,Sargent,Matagorda and Port OConnor. We have already accepted several early entries and it wouldnt be fair to them if we opened it up to other ports. I have already turned down one boat that wanted to leave from Port Aransas and that wouldnt be fair to them also. Sorry for the inconvinience it may have caused.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

That sounds like a fair decision. I'm just disappointed I'd have liked to have fished it. Best of luck to y'all.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Thanks RFA and Jim Smarr and others that recently donated*

The RFA sent me a box full of RFA brochures, stickers and information on how to join the RFA. These will be placed in all the Captains buckets at the Captains meeting. I will urge all participants to join the RFA to help them to keep fighting for our rights as recreational fisherman.

Also, thanks to Jumbie Tackle works for thier tournament donations. Thanks FISHEDZ. Dennis , always sends quality tackle !

Also, thanks to Rip Charts for thier donations of 2 year long subscriptions to RipCharts.com to the tournament. Phillip (IDLETIME) has always been a donor.

Tom Hilton from Hiltons Realtime-Navigator has donated one years subsciption to his service as well as some Hiltons Atlases. Tom has been a donor since day one, thanks Tom.

BIG thanks to Aluma-Tech in Sweeny for his donation of a Aluminum Leaning Post valued at $995 and cooler rack valued at $250 that he has donated to the tournament. These items will be put into a raffle. Thanks to Pete Rainer and crew

Cant wait to see everyone there.


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Good Luck to all. 
Bill Platt


----------



## c1 (Jan 11, 2006)

You can't make everybody happy, and I think you made right decision Mark. Hopefully everybody will come out and have a great time. See you there Mark and Kelly.

Good Luck to all the teams,
Carl


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

Also thanks to Bill Platt for some goodies that he donated to the tourney, make sure you look him up CUSTOM MARINE ELECTRONICS!!!!! 
Thanks Bill

Kelly



papotanic36 said:


> Good Luck to all.
> Bill Platt


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

This is getting exciting. I am looking forward to getting down there and meeting several I have spoken to. Several have asked if we'll be bringing more rods down other than the ones we did for the tourney, and yes we will. Thanks Mark & Kelly for putting this all together. Looking forward to seeing everyone Friday & Saturday. Next year we plan on sponsoring a boat in the tourney as well as rod giveaway. Should be fun.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Uh, one last thing. The Captain's meeting IS Friday, right? Or is this a Friday/Saturday tournament?


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

James Howell said:


> Uh, one last thing. The Captain's meeting IS Friday, right? Or is this a Friday/Saturday tournament?


Hey James,
The captains meeting/calcutta is all Friday night and Saturday is the fish day! Bring your checkbook, I heard that Cool Sea is going high!!!!!!!!! HA!!!!

Kelly

guys Don Savage is donating two of his beautiful rods again this year, someone will be lucky enought to win them! Thanks again Don for everything that you do!


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

I'll be there. Y'all shouldn't waste your money bidding on the Cool Sea, we haven't fished a tournament in 2 years. I doubt we remember how to catch a big king.


----------



## c1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Don't worry James, there will be plenty of people willing to waste their money on Cool Sea. I hear you have a great team put together this year.
Good Luck


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, right now there are two of us.


----------



## Capt Chad (May 1, 2006)

You cant bid up Turner Loose/Angela Marie because we are not able to fish. Dave has to work and I still dont have any motors. 

Well good luck to all!!! 

Whis we could make it


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Looking pretty good.

*FRIDAY*
SOUTH WINDS AROUND 10 KNOTS. SEAS 2 FEET OR LESS. A CHANCE
OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.

*FRIDAY NIGHT*
SOUTH WINDS 5 TO 10 KNOTS. SEAS 2 FEET OR LESS. A
SLIGHT CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.

*SATURDAY*
SOUTH WINDS 5 TO 10 KNOTS. SEAS 2 FEET OR LESS. A SLIGHT
CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.

*SATURDAY NIGHT*SOUTH WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. SEAS 2 FEET OR LESS. ASLIGHT CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS. *SUNDAY*
SOUTHWEST WINDS 5 TO 10 KNOTS. SEAS 2 FEET OR LESS. A
SLIGHT CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.

*SUNDAY NIGHT*
SOUTH WINDS 5 TO 10 KNOTS. SEAS 2 FEET OR LESS. A
SLIGHT CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.

*MONDAY*
SOUTH WINDS 5 TO 10 KNOTS BECOMING SOUTHEAST IN THE
AFTERNOON. SEAS 2 FEET OR LESS. A SLIGHT CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND
THUNDERSTORMS.

*MONDAY NIGHT*
SOUTH WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. SEAS 2 FEET OR LESS. A
SLIGHT CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.


----------

